# Gmail et mail problème smtp



## lepseudoquetutentapes (29 Mai 2007)

Salut

Je gère deux boîtes Wanadoo et une boîte Gmail sur Apple Mail

Les trois étaient totalement fonctionnelles et là, sans que je ne touche à rien, celle de Gmail  est en rade

Je ne peux plus envoyer de messages, car Mail me demande smtp pour Gmail... Je le rentre, et il le demande encore.

Pourtant mon pass est bon

Ce qui a été tenté :

Réinitialiser le pass Gmail
Refaire la configuration de Gmail sur Mail (procédure indiquée sur Gmail.com)
Réparer les autorisations avec Onyx
Réparer le trousseau

Autorisations OK, trousseau OK, configuration Gmail OK

Pourtant, on me demande mon pass SMTP à l'infini...

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2007)

Te fatigues pas
c'est pas toi c'est google
( chez moi c'est pareil depuis une heure)

Par experience je te conseille d'attendre que ca se r&#233;tablisse
ou d'appliquer la suggestion de Mail ( tu as eu sans doute la fenetre de Mail te proposant de choisir un autre smtp)

ou plus simple 
tu changes d'expediteur

edit
l'https gmail lui fonctionne
 donc tu peux  r&#233;diger/envoyer en ligne

edit2 19h13
chez moi c'est revenu &#224; la normale


----------



## intra (29 Mai 2007)

Je profite de ce file pour poser une question que j'ai deja pos&#233;e ailleurs mais malheureusent sans resultat. Est ce que vous utilis&#233; le SSL offert par Gmail? Si oui comment faites vous pour faire accepeter le certificat a Mail de facon permanent?

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (29 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas si je répond à la question mais pour utiliser SSL sur le smtp, il faut utiliser le port 587


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2007)

je ne crois pas que c'est de ca dont il parle ( vague souvenir de son post sur un autre fil qu'il aurait pu "upp&#233;",  ou cr&#233;er un fil d&#233;di&#233


----------



## intra (29 Mai 2007)

Oui c'est pas un probleme de port. Desol&#233; pour ne pas avoir upp&#233; mon post et avoir profit&#233; de ce fil. J'allais tres vite. Mon autre fil est le suivant http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=176737

Si quelqu'un a une reponse je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2007)

pour reprendre in topic

jereposte ce que j'ai dit ailleurs car c'est peut etre une piste

je viens de voir le dernier topo macfixit sur la mise &#224; jour de securit&#233; de Mai 07

et je me demande si ce n'est pas l&#224; l'origine de certains comportements erratiques de Mail depuis peu
( dont gmail en envoi)
En effet  cette update a chang&#233; un peu le fetchmail et autres

C'est juste une interrogation , pas encore fouill&#233; la question


----------



## zyliss (31 Mai 2007)

Je rencontre aussi des probl&#232;mes entre Mail et Gmail depuis ma MAJ, mais mes recherches n'ont pas encore abouties...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2007)

zyliss a dit:


> Je rencontre aussi des problèmes entre Mail et Gmail depuis ma MAJ, mais mes recherches n'ont pas encore abouties...


Moi aussi, depuis 2 jours. Tu as les même ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2007)

par saccades 
toutefois Schmidt &#233;tant au directoire de google ET d'Apple j'espere que ce sera vite r&#233;gl&#233;


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi probl&#232;me avec mes deux comptes google dans Mail, depuis la mise &#224; jour de s&#233;curit&#233;. Impossible de relever le courrier. 

J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va pas durer.


_Edit : &#224; 20h17, &#231;a remarche ici. En effet, c'est par saccades. _


----------



## Leooo (2 Juin 2007)

Mêmes problème de mon côté depuis la MAJ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2007)

Hier, j'ai envoyé un mail par le serveur smtp de gmail et il est parti sans problème. Donc ça confirme ce que dit pascalformac.

C'est quand la prochaine mise à jour de sécurité ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2007)

J'ai regard&#233; plus en d&#233;tail  ce qui se passe

on constate l'apparition de " non connection" gmail via mail ( pop et /ou smtp)

*rarement de facon permanente
**par saccades

Des fois zero problemes et des fois ca rame et echec
( en ce cas l'envoi est dans le stockage pour envoi ult&#233;rieur)
----------
bidouille empirique
 qui marche une fois sur 2

fermer Mail 
Relancer Mail

ca ne marche pas toujours

Mon avis
l'update a chang&#233; quelque chose dans le "timeout" ou autre chose dans les processus de requ&#234;te avec les serveurs pop et smtp


----------



## Leooo (3 Juin 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec Pascalformac... et apparemment je ne suis pas le seul, un gros fil de discussion est ouvert sur les forums officiels Apple : 

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=974156&tstart=0


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2007)

j'ai lu le fil ( o&#249; ca s'empoigne de facon assez rigolote d'ailleurs)

et si une des bidouilles ( changer le port pour 587 ne peut pas s'appliquer , puisque d&#233;j&#224; le cas pour gmail)
Par contre j'ai suivi un conseil assez logique  et ca a am&#233;lior&#233; les choses

pr&#233;ambule important
verifier que Mail est ferm&#233; et d&#233;sactiver Mail au d&#233;marrage
(temporairement)

1- Repasser une couche de securityupdate
( Si vous n'avez pas gard&#233; le paquet  vous le prenez chez Apple)

2 redemarrer
( avec Mail qui ne se lance pas)
3-r&#233;parer les autorisations
4- r&#233;tablir les r&#233;glages de lancement Mail

*edit*
retour d'experience
si ca am&#233;liore, ca ne r&#233;soud pas
j'ai encore droit &#224; " pas de connexion avec smtp"


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Juin 2007)

Rassuré de voir que je ne suis pas seul à rencontrer ce problème, depuis quelques jours maintenant. Mais là, ça commence à devenir vraiment handicapant... 

Je n'ai pas tout pigé au niveau de la MAJ sécurité... c'est Apple qui a mis le bazar dans mail, empêchant du coup la réception et l'envoi de mail via le POP/SMTP de Gmail, c'est ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

On en sait rien 
On constate une fort curieuse coincidence
 Or comme dans le peu qu'indique Apple sur les modifs ( c'est une vieille habitude de ne pas d&#233;tailler) il y a des modifs touchant Mail.
On peut " raisonnablement" penser qu'il y a un lien

Ceci dit , il serait utile  que les posteurs pr&#233;cisent dans quelle mesure ca les touche eux
car ca semble varier

essentiellement  preciser selon les crit&#232;res suivants
1- permanent
2- par moments
3- pop et/ ou smtp

Perso comme indiqu&#233; ca varie
tant&#244;t tout baigne tant&#244;t c'est le pop tant&#244;t c'est le smtp ou les 2


----------



## Leooo (4 Juin 2007)

Tout comme pour Pascalformac ça varie fortement chez moi aussi


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Juin 2007)

Merci Pascal pour ces précisions...

Alors oui, j'ai fait l'update; et ça varie énormément chez moi. C'est d'ailleurs plus souvent "rien ne marche" que l'inverse...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

Vu ce que ca provoque et qui est proche de certains soucis que certains eurent sous Mail

 je suppute au minimum  une mauvaise gestion du" time out "
(temps de requ&#234;te)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Effectivement, le SMTP de Gmail chez moi aussi ne fonctionne que une fois sur 5 ou quelque chose dans le genre, c'est très agaçant !
Y a-t-il une solution pour changer ça pascalformac ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

Si j'avais une solution y a longtemps que je l'aurai donn&#233;e
Tout d&#233;pendra du nombre d'ing&#233;nieurs Apple qui ont un compte gmail et qui en auront marre de ces probl&#232;mes

et comme ils ont  probablement des comptes.mac , c'est pas demain la veille.

edit correction d'une grosse f&#244;te d'ortograve que je viens de voir


----------



## Leooo (4 Juin 2007)

Apparemment sur certains forums on évoque la possibilité d'un problème lié à Airport. Certains ne rencontrent ce problème que chez eux et sur le VPN de leur entreprise tout fonctionne bien. Je ferai le test demain à l'université...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2007)

interessant

Me concernant c'est via &#233;thernet que ca foire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2007)

Moi, je suis en Airport et ça foire. Tiens, ce soir j'ai même eu droit à une déconnexion de mon compte gmail dans Mail.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (5 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup à tous

Cela a remarché quelques heures plus tard, sans toucher quoi que ce soit

Un ami a aussi un compte gmail géré sur apple mail et il n'a jamais eu de souci

Je suis en éthernet

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2007)

Ca semble r&#233;solu

je ne sais pas ce que gmail a fait
Mais ca semble &#234;tre r&#233;solu
Plus de probl&#232;mes

Et  pour vous?


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

j'ai eu aussi quelques soucis avec gmail ces 3 derniers jours et &#231;a a effectivement l'air d'aller mieux.

(&#231;a m'arrive aussi parfois avec d'autres comptes, en general, il suffiit de patienter)


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2007)

En effet, aujourd'hui aucun problème pour relever le courrier ou pour envoyer un mail.


----------



## Leooo (6 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca semble résolu
> 
> je ne sais pas ce que gmail a fait
> Mais ca semble être résolu
> ...



Résolu aussi


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Juin 2007)

Visiblement, résolu chez moi aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

Aucun problème d'envoi ou de réception chez moi aujourd'hui. Tant mieux si c'est réglé.


----------



## Egregor (17 Août 2008)

Meme probleme,

smtp Gmail HS depuis un mois au moins
smtp Free HS aussi... 
je ne suis pas assez competent pour faire le lien entre les deux mais peut etre pourrez vous.

 petite info supplémentaire, j'ai bidouillé avec Squid pour essayer de naviguer à travers un autre proxy... n'y comprenant rien, j'ai laché l'affaire mais peut etre que le peu de modif qui ont été prises en compte ont suffit à deregler les ports. (que j'ai vérifié via les pref de Mail)


Si le pb de smtp est dû à l'update d'Apple dite de securité, peut etre n'allons plus pouvoir nous connecter à la prochaine?!

si qq a trouvé une nouvelle solution pour résoudre ce probleme, merci de poster!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

Egregor a dit:


> Meme probleme,
> 
> smtp Gmail HS depuis un mois au moins
> smtp Free HS aussi...
> ...


bienvenue
oh ca n'a pas l'air d'etre le même probleme
toi c'est soit des ports bloqués ( par tes réglages)
soit des fichiers corrompus

comme tu ne donnes que peu d'infos impossible d'en dire plus

ethernet? wifi? routeur?
test  mail sur une autre session ?


----------



## Pat1763 (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Un sympathique forumeur m'ayant fait remarquer que mon antique compte Caramail était vraiment antique, j'ai donc créé un compte Gmail. 

J'ai essayé pendant le week-end (vendredi-samedi chez nous) de le configurer. En POP, en IMAP, en automatique (ainsi que le recommande l'aide en Français de Gmail), en manuel (ainsi que le recommande l'aide en Anglais de Gmail), rien à faire : je peux recevoir tout ce que je veux, je ne peux envoyer rien du tout... Le problème est donc du côté de SMTP. 

Macgénération étant en maintenance pendant ledit week-end (enfin, surtout samedi, quand j'ai essayé la manip'), j'ai cherché des infos un peu partout. J'ai donc tenté le port 993, 995, et d'autres numéros dont je ne me souviens plus... Rien à faire. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée à me suggérer ? :rose:



Rester sous Caramail peut-être ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

WARRFF
pas étonnant
tu mets le port de reception !

Le smtp c'est... port *587*

SSL coché
authentification : mot de passe

( ne me remerciez pas mon bon, je ne fais que donner ce qu'il y a dans l'aide djee male, et quelques sites )


----------



## Pat1763 (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( ne me remerciez pas mon bon, je ne fais que donner ce qu'il y a dans l'aide djee male, et quelques sites )



J'aimerais bien te remercier... même que je ne demande que cela... 

Mais çà marche toujours pôôôô...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

refais ton reglage
c'est déjà abordé en archives
il arrive que ca coince au début ou si wifi
( encore qu'ici je soupconne d'autres choses, genre reglage modem ou firewall 
et bien entendu verifier que le FAI ne bloque pas ces ports 
( ca m'étonnerait)


----------



## Pat1763 (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> refais ton reglage


 
Je peux le refaire 50 fois les yeux fermés, je commence à connaître la manip' par coeur Maître (dit sur le ton du jeune Padawan  ).



pascalformac a dit:


> c'est déjà abordé en archives


 
Que veux-tu dire par archives ? Tu parles du forum ? J'ai fait une recherche sur le sujet (tout simplement "gmail mail") sans autre résultat probant que ce fil... :rose:



pascalformac a dit:


> il arrive que ca coince au début ou si wifi


 
Je ne suis pas en Wifi mais en connexion filaire sur mon modem-routeur Linksys. 



pascalformac a dit:


> ( encore qu'ici je soupconne d'autres choses, genre reglage modem ou firewall


 
Modem peut-être... Peut-on vraiment débrancher le firewall ? Je sais que les Mac sont moins exposés aux virus, mais est-ce vraiment complètement sûr de s'en passer ?



pascalformac a dit:


> et bien entendu verifier que le FAI ne bloque pas ces ports
> ( ca m'étonnerait)


 
Question de Newbie (encore une, oui, je sais  ) : pourquoi ça marche sans problème à partir de gmail sous Safari, et pas sous gmail sous mail ? 

Merci de ta patience !


----------



## demougin (2 Septembre 2008)

juste une remarque, pour moi un firewall ne protege pas des virus, mais des intrusions, donc reste hautement necessaire.

accents absents par necessite


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je peux le refaire 50 fois les yeux fermés, je commence à connaître la manip' par coeur Maître (dit sur le ton du jeune Padawan  ).


et on peut répeter la même erreur 50 fois

j'irai même jusqu'à dire que justement cette _impression_ de tout faire bien peut _enduire en horreur_.... 50 fois.


> Peut-on vraiment débrancher le firewall ? Je sais que les Mac sont moins exposés aux virus, mais est-ce vraiment complètement sûr de s'en passer ?


ca je ferai pas 
( voir le post du dessus)
Par contre je ne connais pas leopard et son firewall


> Question de Newbie (encore une, oui, je sais  ) : pourquoi ça marche sans problème à partir de gmail sous Safari, et pas sous gmail sous mail ?


parce que ca n'a rien à voir
Dans le cas du webmail , tu surfes via un navigateur  et  serveurs FAI  pouraller sur une page web et  te logguer sur un compte ( ici gmail , mais c'est pareil pour macg)

dans le cas de mail , c'est un logiciel de messagerie qui sert d'interface
il utilise bien entendu la connection web mais differement , en agissant avec des serveurs du service email ( Pop et smtp) qui sont differents de ceux du FAI
( dans certains cas les serveurs peuvent etre liés au FAI , si le pop et smtp dependent de ce FAI)
------
et  le tout passe par des ports differents( ceux pour surfer  ou contacter les serveurs Pop et smtp)

pour l'instant je ne vois pas où est l'erreur de ton coté
Mais ton premier test ( mauvais port )  me laisse dubitatif sur ta "certitude" de faire les bons réglages

autres possibilité
que le smtp gmail soit bancal dans ta zone
Comme déjà dit  il y a eu des soucis gmail en Aout ( reconnus par gmail)
Mais ne pas oublier que google-gmail detient le plus gros pool de serveurs privés du monde


----------



## Pat1763 (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, notamment pour m'avoir éclairé sur l'intérêt du Firewall et la différence entre utiliser une interface Webmail et un client Mail. 

Bon, le plus simple est que je re-tente ce soir, et j'écris tout ce que je fais afin de le poster sur ce même fil ; si vraiment je fais des bêtises, vos yeux de lynx repéreront immédiatement le problème...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, notamment pour m'avoir éclairé sur l'intérêt du Firewall et la différence entre utiliser une interface Webmail et un client Mail.


un plaisir 
( vraiment , avec des gens comme toi c'est un plaisir)



> Bon, le plus simple est que je re-tente ce soir, et j'écris tout ce que je fais afin de le poster sur ce même fil


surtout pas malheureux
pas de données persos en clair
ou alors tu  mets du bidon


> ; si vraiment je fais des bêtises, vos yeux de lynx repéreront immédiatement le problème...


quel optimiste!

tiens ca me rappelle que je dois passer chez le véterinaire l'oeiloliste 

( j'vois comme de l'orange criard  et du bleu, c'est mon mac qui foire ou mon oeil)
j'vais poster là dessus


----------



## Pat1763 (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> un plaisir
> ( vraiment , avec des gens comme toi c'est un plaisir)


 
Merci ! 




pascalformac a dit:


> surtout pas malheureux
> pas de données persos en clair
> ou alors tu mets du bidon


 
Bien sûr, ni le nom ni le mot de passe en clair... Mais tout le reste oui ! 



pascalformac a dit:


> quel optimiste!
> 
> tiens ca me rappelle que je dois passer chez le véterinaire l'oeiloliste
> 
> ...


 
Ca c'est plutôt normal, il faudrait que tu dormes dans ton lit plutôt que sur ton écran de McGé...


----------



## Pat1763 (2 Septembre 2008)

Booooon, donc je vous dis comment que'j'fais :

*sous Gmail *

- paramètres
- désactiver le protocole POP
- activer IMAP
- enregistrer les modifications
- je ferme la fenêtre Safari correspondante 

*sous Mail *

- préférences
- comptes : _je supprime la précédente installation_
- comptes : _je créé un nouveau compte_
- ajouter un compte : nom complet : *toto*
- ajouter un compte : adresse électronique : *toto@gmail.com*
- ajouter un compte : mot de passe : *macgénération*
- ajouter un compte : je décoche : "configurer automatiquement le compte"
- ajouter un compte : continuer
- serveur de réception : type de compte : *IMAP*
- serveur de réception : description : 
- serveur de réception : serveur de réception : *imap.gmail.com*
- serveur de réception : nom d'utilisateur : *toto@gmail.com*
- serveur de réception : mot de passe : *macgénération*
- serveur de réception : continuer
- sécurité du courrier reçu : je coche "utiliser SSL"
- sécurité du courrier reçu : authentification : *mot de passe*
- sécurité du courrier reçu : continuer
- serveur d'envoi : description :
- serveur d'envoi : *smtp.gmail.com*
- serveur d'envoi : n'utiliser que ce serveur : décoché
- serveur d'envoi : activer l'authentification : coché
- serveur d'envoi : nom d'utilisateur : *toto@gmail.com*
- serveur d'envoi : mot de passe : *macgénération*
- serveur d'envoi : continuer
- serveur d'envoi : annuler (_suite à "continuer", mail a essayé de tester smtp.gmail.com sans succès_)
- résumé du compte : se connecter à ce compte : coché
- résumé du compte : créer
- comptes : avancé
- comptes : avancé : activer ce compte : coché
- comptes : avancé : inclure lors de la recherche automatique de nouveaux messages : coché
- comptes : avancé : après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur : coché
- comptes : avancé : *au bout d'une semaine*
- comptes : avancé : Port : *587*
- comptes : avancé : utiliser SSL : coché
- comptes : avancé : authentification : *mot de passe*
- je ferme la boîte de dialogue correspondante (bouton rouge) et confirme la sauvegarde.

Les champs "description" restent vides. 

Quand j'essaie d'envoyer un mail, il mouline, mouline, puis finit par m'envoyer ce message

"Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.gmail.com:toto@gmail.com
La connexion au serveur "smtp.gmail.com" sur le port 25 a expiré".

Voilà... où ai-je faux (plusieurs réponses possibles) ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

bien bien 
je ne peux pas juger de certaines étapes ( pas sous leopard)  en gros coté Mail c'est correct
 mais et c'est évoqué dans divers fils
c'est parfois coté gmail en ligne que ca coince aux premiers reglages
ce qui necessite parfois de 
se DElogguer volontairement et de se RElogguer ensuite pour refaire le reglage

et concernant l'imap une fois j'ai vu imap activé et pop mal desactivé
-----
* edit NOPE , tout faux*

 en relisant* j'ai pigé*
ca



> comptes : avancé : *au bout d'une semaine*
> - comptes : avancé : Port : *587*
> - comptes : avancé : utiliser SSL : coché


et ca


> "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.gmail.com:toto@gmail.com
> La connexion au serveur "smtp.gmail.com" sur le port 25 a expiré".


*pourtant je t'avais INDIQUÉ les bons ports !
Alalala
*
Alors on reprend

*dans reglage de serveur SMTP tu mets 587

et 
dans avancé tu mets 993*


edit 2

je te copie le reglage manuel tout logiciel 
( en imap)
extrait de l'aide gmail


----------



## Pat1763 (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors on reprend
> 
> *dans reglage de serveur SMTP tu mets 587*
> 
> ...


 
Merci de ton aide ! 

Je regarderai une fois chez moi... Ceci étant, je ne sais pas où mettre ce "587" si ce n'est pas dans "avancé" ; regarde dans "serveur d'envoi" et tu pourras constater que nulle part on ne te propose de mentionner un numéro de port ? :rose:

Et d'ailleurs, comment se fait-il qu'il se réfère au port 25 ? J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un réglage automatique qu'on ne peut changer ?... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Merci de ton aide !
> 
> Je regarderai une fois chez moi... Ceci étant, je ne sais pas où mettre ce "587" si ce n'est pas dans "avancé" ; regarde dans "serveur d'envoi" et tu pourras constater que nulle part on ne te propose de mentionner un numéro de port ? :rose:
> 
> Et d'ailleurs, comment se fait-il qu'il se réfère au port 25 ? J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un réglage automatique qu'on ne peut changer ?... :rose:



dis faut aussi lire l'aide de Mail et s'amuser à regarder à quoi servent les preferences Mail


on reprend
 la page d'aide gmail fait une install automatique

AVANT l'apparition de cette page là , gmail avait plusieurs pages d'aide Mail , à mon avis meilleures et plus détaillées
domage qu'elles aient changé

quant à ton réglage
c'est simple

tu ouvres Mail /preferences
là tu as une liste de comptes
tu cliques sur le bon
( tant qu'à faire hein)

dans le premier onglet ( info du compte)
tu as  des données du compte
et EN BAS tu  as le réglage du smtp
tu cliques r*eglages du serveur   smtp *et c'est là que tu mets 587  ( ou 465)
SSL et authentification mot de passe

et c'est dans onglet avancé que tu mets 993

Autres réglages
ceci est valable pour IMAP
En imap  avec une forte tendance à utilisation hors interface en ligne

je conseille le réglage conseillé par gmail
chez moi c'est




si tu veux cocher  brouillons 
(perso je m'en fous je passe pas par l'interface )

en POP c'est different

----
de maniere globale gmail ayant une grosse capacité je conseille de ne PAS mettre de restriction sur les nettoyages automatiques ( envoyés poubelle etc)
comme ca tu as tout ( ce qui permet de garder  des options de rattrapages de bourdes)


----------



## Pat1763 (3 Septembre 2008)

Ca marche ! 

Merci vénérable Maître...  

Il faut dire que la procédure n'est pas des plus simples :

- dans "comptes : avancé : Port : " j'ai effectivement inscrit "993"

Pour le reste, j'ai fait comme suit (histoire d'aider le cas échéant un autre newbie qui aurait le même problème que moi) :

- préférences - informations du compte
- informations du compte - serveur d'envoi (SMTP)
- cliquer sur l'ascenseur à droite de l'option proposée
- sélectionner "modifier la liste des serveurs"
- cliquer sur "avancé"
- remplacer le port "25" indiqué par défaut par le port "587" dans l'option "port du serveur".

Fastoche pour configurer un compte gmail... 


Merci encore Pascal !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

tu sais il y  quelques commentaires qui se baladent dans des blogs liés à gougoule qui ralent et aimeraient qu'ils remettent les anciennes pages d'aide Mail
c'est asez étonnant que gougoule ait choisi l'option minimaliste  eux qui adorent dragouiller et bichonner le client*

* en passant ils ont amélioré la gestion de la galerie Picasa cette nuit , avec uploader mac)

-------
Et comme tu ne manqueras pas d'etre interloqué par la gestion imap de Mail avec gmail tu  liras -posteras sur le fil 100%dédié
(recherche avancée restriction: titre, avec  gmail +imap +mail)


----------



## Pat1763 (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu sais il y  quelques commentaires qui se baladent dans des blogs liés à gougoule qui ralent et aimeraient qu'ils remettent les anciennes pages d'aide Mail
> c'est asez étonnant que gougoule ait choisi l'option minimaliste  eux qui adorent dragouiller et bichonner le client*
> 
> * en passant ils ont amélioré la gestion de la galerie Picasa cette nuit , avec uploader mac)
> ...



C'est clair que leur page d'aide n'est pas du tout adaptée à la réalité terrain... Si c'est Leopard qui pose problème, je pense qu'il aurait été plus simple de créer une page spécifique pour cette version... 

Merci pour le lien, je vais aller y faire un tour... 






Finalement, ça n'aurait pas été plus simple de rester sur caramail ?...


----------



## kanaliz (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
depuis 2 semaines je n'arrive pas a envoyer d'email a partir de ma messagerie MAIL et d'aucun de mes 3 comptes (1 orange, 2 noos) le message suivant apparait lors de l'essai d'envoie :

"Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.

La connexion au serveur "smtp.noos.fr" sur le port 25 a expiré."



Je recois portant les e-mails. Je précise que j'utilise orange par LiveBox pour le connecter
que dois-je faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

dejà je vois une premiere anomalie
tu es en livebox ( donc chez Orange)
et il faut mettre comme smtp celui d'orange ( y compris sur tes comptes noos)

 ps je ne vois pas du tout le rapport avecc ce sujet  gmail

voir les sujets Mail et orange


----------

